# Caja con los mejores golpes posibles



## serranocristian (Mar 8, 2009)

hola tengo unos parlantes boss de 10" 50w rms 250w potencia maxima a 4ohm la cosa es que qeria crear una caja en dond montarlos a los 2 y q produscan los mejores golpes posibles pero debido a que como me los regalaron y como en la pagina oficial no aparecen los datos ya q son algos viejos  entonces no tengo los datos exactos como para diseñar la caja cn el winISD (aparte de que no lo entiendo demasiado   soy estudiante de electronica y me ayudaria mucho si me dijeran que tipo de cajas me recomiendan o aun mejor algun esquema

desde ya gracias


----------



## serranocristian (Mar 8, 2009)

la imagen de arriba solamente es una que de casualidad encontre esteticamente son iguales a los mios pero noc si seran el mismo modelo lo digo por que en la foto recien me doy cuenta que tienen un modelo "TA-1040"


----------



## serranocristian (Mar 8, 2009)

resulto que si era el mismo modelo y por suerte pude encontrar las especificaciones espero que les sirvan asi me pueden recomendar lo mejor

model=TA-1040L  	Størrelse=10"  	Vas (liter)=0,26  	Fs (Hz)=35,86  	Qts=0,571


----------



## manutek (Mar 22, 2009)

Esta recibió un buen golpe.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2009)

serranocristian dijo:
			
		

> resulto que si era el mismo modelo y por suerte pude encontrar las especificaciones espero que les sirvan asi me pueden recomendar lo mejor
> 
> model=TA-1040L  	Størrelse=10"  	Vas (liter)=0,26  	Fs (Hz)=35,86  	Qts=0,571



Esos parámetros me parecen raros! Un VAS de 0.26 litros es medio como imposible para un parlante de 10". Revisá los datos y postealos de nuevo. La mejor forma de saber el volumen de la caja, como de costumbre, es usar el WinISD. Acá tenes mas explicaciones: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html

Antes de hacer nada, revisá los valores de los parámetros, pero con ese Qts...parece un parlante mejor para HiFi que para hacerlo retumbar.

Saludos!


----------

